# Invitation to a Midwest Steam up.



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey all of you Midwest Steamaholics. Even you left and right coasters.
It is official, there will be a steam track at the 2008 HAGRS.

Don’t know what HAGRS is. Well its only the best large scale train show in the Midwest. 
http://www.HAGRS.com

Although the particulars are still being worked out, it will be an elevated track designed for live steam operation. Double mainline with several staging tracks. 

For you folks that will be flying in, don’t worry about bringing water, butane or oils as the show will provide them. All you need to bring are your engines. Okay maybe some rolling stock for them to pull also.

For you coal burners, you will need to make arrangements to have a supply on hand. You can either bring it yourself or have it dropped shipped.

I keep saying that there are a lot of closet Steamaholics in the Midwest, but so far I’m being proved wrong.
So please help me save face and prove that there are more of us then those ho-hum sparkie types.

Thanks
Doug Bronson


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, 
With the problems of flying these days with a live steamer, you might want to set up an address for people to send them into ahead of time. I think that's what Jerry does at Diamondhead. 

Jerry


----------



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

Im in i,ll bring the new mogul and jackson and sharp coaches. Are you going  Jerry ?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds interesting.  Ill see if I can make it.

Tim/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
Yea, we are thinking the same thing. 
Just need to work out some details before offering the service.
I did not think about Diamondhead, but I will ask Jerry for his advise.

Thanks
Doug Bronson


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Dan Moore on 03/17/2008 4:17 PM
Im in i,ll bring the new mogul and jackson and sharp coaches. Are you going  Jerry ?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif]


Hi Dan,
We'll look forward to seeing you here in June.

With your J&S coaches and my Carter Bro's Pass. cars there ought to be some pretty neat trains.

See you here in June.
Doug Bronson


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Tim Hytrek on 03/17/2008 6:44 PM
Sounds interesting.  Ill see if I can make it.

Tim/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif



Hi Tim,
Hope you can make it. It ought to be a hoot!!

Doug Bronson


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Doug!  Could you tell us more about the track, to get an idea of what engines it can accomidate?   My K-28 is wide.  i have smaller engines too.

Tim


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Tim.
I will assume that you were replying to me...Doug.

Right now we have three live steam tracks in the works. Two of them are from third parties, which I don't know much about.  Another of the show promoters is working on them.

As a back up, incase both of the other ones fall through, I'm in the process of designing the third one.
It will consist of a double main line with an outer loop of 20' dia track and an inner loop of about 18.5' dia.
There will be several 5' long straight sections on each side. The steaming sidings will come off  the outside of the straight sections. With crossovers to get to either main line.  Switches will be at least a #10 on the mains and feeding the yard.

We should know in a week or two which of the three tracks to expect.

I'll keep everyone updated here.

Thanks
Doug Bronson


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news, Doug! Another steamup is always a welcome event. I put a link to it in my live steam events page: http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/steam/stmevent.htm


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan and Jerry, 

I'm thinking of attending this one as well. Would you guys be interested in a car pool? 

Andre'


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Vance,
Thanks for the mention on your site. 
All plugs, are most appreciated.

It would be great if you could find time to come play also !

Thanks 
Doug Bronson


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Andre'
Hope that you can make arrangments attend. 

Look forward to seeing you.
Doug Bronson


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All.

Okay, there seems to be a bit of confusion with my poor choice of words.
There will NOT be THREE steam tracks at HAGRS. 
Only ONE.

We are working with three differant track owners, (my new one and two others) to get ONE here.

If plans preclude both of the other two owners from attending, then I will construct one and have it advailable.

In any event, there will be a single steam track layout at HAGRS.

Sorry about the confusion.
Doug Bronson


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about the triple post Doug.   Must have hit the send button  after about 10 cups of coffee.

Tim


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Hagrs steam track is about ready and waiting for the steamaholics to run trains. The show built their own with big sweeping curves. Doug (llinuxhost) is overseeing the live steam part of the show. 

For you folks that will be flying in, don’t worry about bringing water, butane or oils as the show will provide them. All you need to bring are your engines. Okay maybe some rolling stock for them to pull also. 

For you coal burners, you will need to make arrangements to have a supply on hand. You can either bring it yourself or have it dropped shipped. 


David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Is this an open invitation? I would love to come down if I can make it and run my Accucraft Mogul. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi jtutwiler. 
Yes it is an open invite. All you have to do is pay the admission price to the show. No reregistration needed. 
Yes please do bring your Mogul. And if your Mogul runs as bad as mine, bring a pusher too. 


Hope to see you at the show. 
Doug Bronson


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Just want to remind everybody that there will be live steam at HAGRS. Which is next weekend.

Everyone is invited and the only cost will be the show's admission.


The show will be supplying all water, butane and oils for your engines. 


Here are some quick shots of the curved sections of the new steam tables.

The straight parts are being finished this weekend.


Beings, old farts can't get off of the ground, us young punks get bottom duty.











Making a complete circle to make sure that we can make a complete circle./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif











Making some precision adjustment to the track./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif











Hope to see you all next weekend in KC.

Doug Bronson


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug 
How large is that? 
would you be interested in bring it to our open house. I have a large grassy area where it should work. You can be incharge ....


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Marty, 
The total area is 21' x 37'. 
I have no problems bringing it but I don't want to be incharge. 

Doug


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Doug, 
Hats off to you for making this happen! I'm coming on Friday morning with a 4-4-0 Lilly Belle, maybe a car or two. 
What time will things begin? 

Andre', did you find a ride? I and another guy from my club in Cedar Rapids are going to be buzzing through Des Moines 
Thursday afternoon late like 5 or 6. Would you want to ride from there? 
Joe Hall


----------

